# Sin City



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Anybody else check this film out yet?

I've never read the associated comics, but found the story was easy to follow and quite entertaining without knowing anything about the comics. But I wonder what fans of the comics think of the film adaptation.

At the beginning of the film I thought the extremely overacted dialog would ruin it for me (I believe this is purposeful in order to fully capture the genre), but after the first segment you ignore this aspect of the writing and get into the mood of the film... a triple set of stories about love, revenge and survival.

One of the highlights of the movie include Elijah Wood's character. Lets just say that he successfully casts off any typecasting he might have as Frodo.

Many of the one liners are memorable as well. 

Not for the squeemish or prudish however.


----------

